# Which City in Spain Has Less Expats



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi 
I would like to know which city in Spain has less expats so when I move to Spain and apply for nationality my application doesn’t take much time or which city is faster in processing application 

2-is it possible to apply for Spanish citizenship from abroad


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Willstartnew said:


> Hi
> I would like to know which city in Spain has less expats so when I move to Spain and apply for nationality my application doesn’t take much time or which city is faster in processing application
> 
> 2-is it possible to apply for Spanish citizenship from abroad


Post deleted as I've just read your other thread about being the spouse of a Spanish citizen, sorry.


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Willstartnew said:


> Thank you from your quick reply
> But I am married from Spaniard so I can apply after one year of residency in Spain and passing both tests
> I just need to know which city is faster or with less expats so my application doesn’t take time and if there is a way to apply from abroad


The application must be submitted online. You are no longer able to do it in person. 

In theory this will speed up the process. At the moment people are reporting that the wait time is running at about 2 years. 

You have to be in Spain when you apply. You will have to submit copies of your passport with stamps that demonstrate your physical presence in Spain for the year previous to your application. So no, you can't apply from abroad.


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You cannot apply from abroad because you have to be living in Spain at the time of the application AND be able to prove that you have been living here with your wife for one year immediately prior to the date of application.

As for the city with least immigrants... that's a tough one, but I would guess at somewhere like Trujillo or Merida. Wild guesses though!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> You cannot apply from abroad because you have to be living in Spain at the time of the application AND be able to prove that you have been living here with your wife for one year immediately prior to the date of application.
> 
> As for the city with least immigrants... that's a tough one, but I would guess at somewhere like Trujillo or Merida. Wild guesses though!!


Soria?
But the places with less expats will have less people working in the foreigner department so I'm not sure it will be any quicker


----------



## Willstartnew (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you 
Another question please 
Do you think if my partner will apply for benefits once we go to Spain ( Baro) is going to affect my application for visa or nationality later on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Willstartnew said:


> Thank you
> Another question please
> Do you think if my partner will apply for benefits once we go to Spain ( Baro) is going to affect my application for visa or nationality later on.


I guess you mean paro. Are you sure your partner will qualify for benefits in Spain? Look here for info
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Soria?
> But the places with less expats will have less people working in the foreigner department so I'm not sure it will be any quicker





Overandout said:


> You cannot apply from abroad because you have to be living in Spain at the time of the application AND be able to prove that you have been living here with your wife for one year immediately prior to the date of application.
> 
> As for the city with least immigrants... that's a tough one, but I would guess at somewhere like TTrujillo or Merida. Wild guesses though!!



I live dead Centre between the two, Extremadura has high unemployment and a lack of functionarios. Nothing is quick here... took nearly four years to get our health cards printed


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

If the OP is still searching for a City with the least number of Expats ( that is if he's referring to the 
least number of British, American, French, Russia, German and Scandinavian Expats in Spain )

Then he need look no further than Cueta, which has always been held in the highest regard, as being 
the best place in Spain, Expats wouldn't be seen dead in !!

Unless, of course they happen to be one of these extreme Expats, looking to acquire a certain
Siege Mentality.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Nothing is quick here... took nearly four years to get our health cards printed


Nice cheese though. ound:


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I always thought Mexico was its own source of bureaucracy, but after having been to Spain on several occasions including to visit _el archivo de Indias_, I think Spain has cornered the market on bureaucratic delays. I have a friend who is Portuguese (same peninsula although the weather reports gray each other out) and he can't believe tax refunds in the US arrive in less than a year.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Nothing is quick here... took nearly four years to get our health cards printed


I beg to differ, my utility bills come through with stunning regularity


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

xolo said:


> I always thought Mexico was its own source of bureaucracy, but after having been to Spain on several occasions including to visit _el archivo de Indias_, I think Spain has cornered the market on bureaucratic delays. I have a friend who is Portuguese (same peninsula although the weather reports gray each other out) and he can't believe tax refunds in the US arrive in less than a year.


Like most things on the planet - Japan takes bureacratic processes and takes them to a a level countries like Spain can only fantasise about.

Want to buy a car in Japan ? This is how it goes:

'I want to buy a car'
'Do you have a 'chop' ? (a formal stamp you carry around with your name on to stamp it on formal documents)
'No, where can I get one ?'
'Do you have a Japanese name ?'
'err, no, its English'
'you need a Japanese name. Chops must be in Japanese name'
'how do I get a Japanese name ?'
'need apply for one. Then get get chop with Japanese name on'
'then I can buy a car ?'
'after you get chop, yes'

edit: come to think of it, buying a motorbike didn't need a chop in Japan. However, no matter what licence you hold, you have to pass their motorcycle test. Most foreigners fail within the first few seconds as in the Japanese test you must first kick up the side-stand before sitting on the bike - something no-one does in practice as we always sit on the bike first, right it, then kick the side-stand up. But the Japanese test also requires that you demonstrate the skill to be able to drive the bike over those raised railway tracks and also get across that plank placed over the stream - just in case you ever come across this in Tokyo (hint: you never do).


----------

